
Show HN: New way to pre-book promotional meals at restaurants - Apane
https://www.fastvenues.com/venues/the-mill-bar-grill
======
tasteup
Confused about what's being offered here. At first glance looks just like any
other restaurant site with a menu.

------
Apane
Open to feedback!

